# Tire warmers for FOAM tires.



## DUBS (Oct 30, 2007)

Has anyone tried to use tire warmers on foam tires? The thought here was to use a tire warmer to heat up the tires before a race to prevent saturation and tire pealing with a foam tire. The problem most of us have is that we put on tire dope before a race and then wipe that off to allow a good sticky start before the tires warm up to allow continuouse traction. The thought here was to use the tire warmers to get that simmillar temp to make the tires life last a bit longer. I notice that tire compound break down the glue that holds the foam to the rim and then the foam usually ends up pealing off during a race or worse (Chunking). There has been many new sets of tires with only one run on them that have pealed or chunked. That gets a bit old and the money adds up quickly. The question is will the tire melt or start some small fire? Looking for comments.


----------



## Evil Monkey (Apr 1, 2008)

I've never tried tire warmers on foams before, or even thought about it!!! What i will do on friday is try it out on my 12th car and see what happens in the first run as there is never and traction


----------

